# Loader With No heat



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

We have a 2008 l30b volvo.
The heat blows luke warm. And keeps the cab above freezing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Was it blowing decent heat before and now it is not ? Should be a valve near the engine to turn off water supply for heater hoses .


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

First year with it.. I will check in the morning. It' to cold now for it. It' 22ish below with the windchill


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Is the engine temperature rising up to the normal range ? Cover the back of the loader with a tarp or thick rubber to help hold engine temp up .


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

The engine temp is rising just into normal range, my hydraulic temp is just getting into the rangeneral


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

The higher you can keep the engine temperature , the more heat you will get . I cover my rad with cardboard and heavy rubber on the outside . My loaders are plugged in all the time .


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Our loader is plugged in when not in use, as is our tractor


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are the heater hoses as hot as the radiator hoses?


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have not check it UT completely yet, the operator informed me at 6am when he couldn't feel his feet from the cold.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might need a t stat....close is not good enough


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

is an l30 an air cooled deutz like some other small loaders?? some had a small oil fired heating system common to failures.


----------

